# bracket help



## plowman491 (May 17, 2010)

if i purchase a meyer bracket or a western bracket will either accept all of the plows for each brand?


----------



## plowman491 (May 17, 2010)

Hello ?? i need to get an idea im looking for either a meyer drive pro or a western suburbanite for an 00 Xj


----------



## sjwrangler (Oct 5, 2009)

Not many are looking at this site as it is warm now. I don't think all Meyers mounts are the same. You would need the mount for the plow you plan to purchase.


----------



## cj5 (Apr 26, 2005)

Same with Western, not all mounts fit all plows. Western has conventional, unimount, ultramount and whatever the mount type that Suburbanite plows used.


----------

